# Loosing Serama juveniles??? HELP



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I have lost 7 serama juvenile chicks over the past 3 weeks. The first 2 were roosters, found dead 2 days apart. No previous symptoms, no apparent injuries to the body. I thought perhaps the adult rooster killed them but as stated there were no injuries, no blood. A few days later I found 2 dead, a rooster and hen, same thing. Two days ago, 3 dead, a rooster and 2 hens. These 3 did act lethargic the day before, but no eye drainage, no cough, sneezing, wheezing, etc. I put antibiotics in their water and gave them oral vitamins. None of which helped as they died. I have 4 adjoining pens and the chickens in my other pens are fine with no deaths. I don't understand it, they look so healthy, beautiful feathers, good weight, bright eyes. Then within a day they are dead. Any suggestions or advice. Anyone with Serama experience? Is it a breed problem?
Thanks,
Tina


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone? Please.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have seramas and do not know of an issue with the breed. I have only had mine a year though. What was their age? Did you check the dead birds out well? Look for mite, feel for low body weight? Look down their mouth for anything unusual? Oh, what have your temps been?


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

No mites, good body weight, nothing unusual when I examined them. Its been in the 80's and low 90's at times. They had shade and fresh cool water at all times. It is really strange.
I an new to seramas. I've only had them 5 months now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hopefully someone else will chime in. Not sure what else to think of.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they overheating? How hot is it where you live? Also, does your coop have good ventilation?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think they might be overheating... I'm in extreme temps of 100 and over and my feather footed leghorns are alright...


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I don't think they might be overheating... I'm in extreme temps of 100 and over and my feather footed leghorns are alright...


We lost an Australorp about a week Go, I think heat, but is was 103 that day.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> We lost an Australorp about a week Go, I think heat, but is was 103 that day.


But, Serama's in the coop next to them
Were all fine.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim said:


> We lost an Australorp about a week Go, I think heat, but is was 103 that day.


I've been 110 and the chickens are alright with cool water and shade, but we also give them a bucketful of ice everyday...


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

The must recent loss was lethargic for about 24 hours before dying. He was under weight. I think they are dying from coccidiosis. I was feeding non-medicated feed since I also have ducklings. I started the flock on Corid and changed to medicated feed. Fingers crossed that I am right and lose no more chicks.


----------

